# "nuthin fancy outdoors" Lures??



## ratherBfishin (Mar 1, 2013)

I am just wondering if anybody has ever heard of this brand or have tried these lures before there is 64 of them on ebay for 73 bucks. I know typically when you buy bulk the items are usially pretty low quality but after some searching ive found a few lures from this company for around 9 bucks a lure. The photos on ebay are in HQ, and close up they look pretty decent (not one solid piece of plastic including the bill) ...if anyone has any input or opinions i would be greatful!!! 


Mahoning river 3-10-13 
8am- 11am
Pike-0
Eye- 0
Snags - 9
Lures lost - 3
Cell phones dropped in water-1 
Hours left untill work- 1 ...but hey its doble time!!


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Please don't waste your money! 

Those look like cheap knockoffs from China. Cheap quality, poor hooks, doesn't swim straight. 

If you search for other lures you'll start to see lures that look like them and some with same colors from over seas.

Take that $73 and spend it on reputable name. Strike King, Bandits, Rapala, and Bass Pro Shops name brand lures are all affordable and of great quality!


----------

